
How Do You Compete for Your Own Job? - fogus
http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/article/3812/how-do-you-compete-for-your-own-job-or-are-you-really-learning
======
byoung2
_How would the world look if we were expected to learn something significantly
new every 4-8 years?_

That's what my world looks like, but at shorter intervals. 11 years ago I was
programming in C++. 9 years ago, ASP classic. 8 years ago, perl, and for the
last 5 years PHP.

Just like doctors and nurses have continuing education requirements, so do
hackers!

~~~
DanielStraight
Hell, I would say I learn something significantly new every 4-8 weeks. Then
again, I may be operating under a different definition of significant.

